# In market for nice headphones



## Vital (Feb 23, 2010)

Need a nice set of headphones. Sick of can sounding cheap ones. They are either not comfortable, no bass or earpiercing highs. I've moved onto nice equipment in my car, might as well do the same with headphones (and then home lol)

I will only use them for about an hour a day while RUNNING so they must be small in size "active/sport" type (whatever the right name for that is)
Will be connected to "My Touch" phone.
Would also like to have in-line volume dial so i could turn the volume up/down without getting my phone..while i'm running lol.

Budget up to $100. Will gladly pay a bit over that if it's worth it.


----------



## Fast1one (Apr 6, 2007)

There are lot of options out there. You are probably looking for either IEMs ( in ear) or clip on headphones for running. For phone use, you may want to look at the Klipsch S4i which may still be on sale from an authorized dealer:

Klipsch S4 $49 S4i $62, Image One $89 headphones Vanns Free Shipping - Slickdeals.net

If you want to try something really cheap and are willing to do without the volume control, I always hear great things about the Koss KSC75 clip ons: Koss KSC75 - Clip-On Headphones | HeadRoom Audio

I own the porta pros and they are a great set of headphones for uber cheap. Granted I have upgraded, but I still like my little Koss'

For something a little more high end within your budget, the Etymotic MC3 headset are worth a look as well: Etymotic MC3 | HeadRoom Audio

Hope this helps!


----------



## Vital (Feb 23, 2010)

Any knowledge on Monster earbuds? I've had a few different people suggesting these and not sure why but i really like them already lol.

Amazon.com: Monster Turbine High-Performance In-Ear Speakers: Electronics


----------



## Fast1one (Apr 6, 2007)

Vital said:


> Any knowledge on Monster earbuds? I've had a few different people suggesting these and not sure why but i really like them already lol.
> 
> Amazon.com: Monster Turbine High-Performance In-Ear Speakers: Electronics


People suggest them because of the brand name. I have never used the product personally but I would do some heavy research before deciding on those. In general, their products are overpriced but it may not necessarily apply in this case. 

Head over to headfi.org There are many more reviews that you can look over before making a decision.


----------



## Vital (Feb 23, 2010)

Vital said:


> Any knowledge on Monster earbuds? I've had a few different people suggesting these and not sure why but i really like them already lol.
> 
> Amazon.com: Monster Turbine High-Performance In-Ear Speakers: Electronics


Nevermind what i said here. As i'm reading reviews on these a few people are saying that they do not stay in place as you move around and especially run. So these MOnsters are out of the "menu" here. Here's just one example:



> I just lowered my review by one star because of the difficulty I've while running with these headphones. While sitting they are great, but once you're on the move they won't stay in place. I think the earpieces are too back-heavy. When I run, they always work themselves loose.


----------



## ZAKOH (Nov 26, 2010)

For running, IMO Koss PortaPro's are great. The headband is highly adjustable. It does clamp kinda strong, but it's metal, so it's possible to bend it a little. The sound is very good to want me enjoy them even when I am not in gym. Overall the mids are clear but somewhat dark sounding. There is lots of bass.. The price is $30-50 online. Can't go wrong with these. They also have this "old school" appeal because the had been produced for over 25 years without changed. Another very similar set of headphones is Sennheiser PX100-ii. I haven't used it, but most people say it's very comparable to PortaPro.

I also have KSC75. Their driver is the same as in Koss PortaPros but it's coated with titanium. The sound is engaging, slightly on bright side. However, I never liked the clip on style of these headphones. I just can't wear them for more than one hour without a fatigue.. my ears hurt after them. Great drivers, dirt cheap price, but the clipon is a disappointment.. 

For a while I have been contemplating to cannibalize my PortaPro headphones, by replacing their drivers with KSC75.


----------



## Fast1one (Apr 6, 2007)

That's why I never want to get rid of my little porta pros, great headphones! I never thought to use them for running, but i suppose they are pretty light for that.


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

Here's a little help: 
Under $100 
the-playback-guide-earphones-custom-fit-ear-monitors 

Kelvin


----------



## ZAKOH (Nov 26, 2010)

ZAKOH said:


> For a while I have been contemplating to cannibalize my PortaPro headphones, by replacing their drivers with KSC75.


Just for the kicks, today I decided to come back to this idea. I sat down and compared three sets of headphones: Sennheiser HD555 (full sized), Koss PortaPro (foldable), and Koss KSC75 (clipon). I played on my laptop a couple of tracks of music that I know very well and which I use to benchmark audio systems. I don't have a headphone amp, but I know that my laptop's jack provides clean sound and can reasonably power all of these headphones. The music is in lossless CD quality format. 

Results:

HD555: Sits comfortable on your head for hours. The most comfortable of the bunch. The sound stage is the widest I have heard in a headphone. The highs are of decent detail, but also relatively tame compated to KSC75. Mids are clear. Bass is there, it is tight and detailed. However, it's definitely on weak side, even after bumping bass EQ by a few dB. Verdict: overall, good enjoyable headphone, with somewhat neutral natural sound, very comfortable. Suitable for music, music, and gaming. I can wear it for hours without fatigue. For the current price, it's a good value as long as it's available, before being replaced by HD558. (Not sure, if I'd pay $150 or more for it).
SQ verdict: 4/5 for wide soundstage, but weak bass.

Koss PortaPro: The headband clamps kind of strong. Even after bending it a little, its presence is still felt. Not a big deal for 1 to 2 hour workout in gym, but my ears may start feeling fatigue after wearing these headphones for a marathon Urban Terror gaming session, specially while wearing glasses. The sound stage is narrow. Mids are clear and dark sounding with strong presence. Highs are the weaker point of this headphone. In some tracks, it can be heard that the resonance of cymbals and some other instruments is just not as rich or audible as that in the other two headphones. Finally, bass is strong. Some people say it's too strong. You don't need EQ to hear good bass presence.
SQ Verdict: 3.5/5 (good mids, but somewhat veiled highs and narrow soundstage)


KSC75: It's quite shocking (and known by many in audiophile community) that despite being cheapest of this test (I mean, DIRT cheap) KSC75 drivers may be the best of this bunch. The sound stage width is somewhere midway between PortaPro and HD555. Bass is tighter and more articulate compared to PortaPros. It feels less strong, but that's probably because PortaPro drivers clamp your ears while KSC75 kinda hang on them. People who have done the headband mod say KSC75 has more bass with the headband. Mids are clear and slightly bright sounding. This highs are better than in Koss PortaPro and probably than even Sennheiser HD555. Overall, these are the most detailed headphones of the bunch. In fact, they're so detailed that if your audio track has a background static noise as recording artifact, it may become audible with these but not necessarily with PortaPros. Overall it's surprising that KSC75s are related to PortaPros.
SQ Verdict: 4.5/5 (maybe need more sound stage to be perfect).

So, in the end, I think swapping Koss ProtaPro with KSC75 drivers may be totally worth it. KSC75 can be bought for about $15. Some people have reported success with this headband:

Mini Headphones


----------



## dsauce16 (Feb 2, 2011)

yea the ksc75's are amazing..i never had a pair of earphones with such amazing midbass. these blow my sennheiser hd497 and audiotechnica M50 out of the water in that aspect. these can be had for 10 dollars if you find a deal but like the previous posts clip on is the only down fall..i've actually gone jogging with these and they stay on fine, but always felt like i looked like an idiot wearing them in public..also a hassel to put on and take off.


----------



## Fast1one (Apr 6, 2007)

ZAKOH said:


> Just for the kicks, today I decided to come back to this idea. I sat down and compared three sets of headphones: Sennheiser HD555 (full sized), Koss PortaPro (foldable), and Koss KSC75 (clipon). I played on my laptop a couple of tracks of music that I know very well and which I use to benchmark audio systems. I don't have a headphone amp, but I know that my laptop's jack provides clean sound and can reasonably power all of these headphones. The music is in lossless CD quality format.
> 
> Results:
> 
> ...


Good review, it convinced me to try the KSC75s finally. I have a set of leather cushions that fit the porta pros that I am going to try with them. I also have one of those headbands on the way as well. 

I kinda mutilated my porta pros after I broke them so I'm wondering what I should do with them next. I may send them in for an exchange and give them away if I like the KSC75s. Your review on the HD555s reflects mine. I feel that they are a great all around headphone for all music but it would be nice to have a set with a lot a detail to rock out. Hopefully the KSC75s will fit that niche without burning a hole through my ear drums 

Thanks!


----------



## bkchang79 (Apr 17, 2005)

Check out the grado sr80s. Some people complain about the comfort, but I haven't found any headphones that sound better at that price


----------



## derekbannatyne (Nov 14, 2007)

I have a pair of Shure SCL3's that I'm looking to sell, if you're interested.


----------

